
History of FOMO and JOMO - Soundaryab12
https://www.bsoundarya.com/part-i-fomo-to-jomo%e2%80%8a-%e2%80%8abuilding-a-second-brain/
======
Soundaryab12
History of how we came to generate so much information, and what we can do
about it.

